# Relocating help from uk to dubai



## GSK (May 14, 2008)

We will be relocating from uk in august and my husband's company is not covering relocating costs, so i wanted to know if anyone can suggest good/cheap shipping agents to sort this out. We are a family of 4 so there is considerable stuff to carry although we will furnish our flat in dubai from there.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

GSK said:


> We will be relocating from uk in august and my husband's company is not covering relocating costs, so i wanted to know if anyone can suggest good/cheap shipping agents to sort this out. We are a family of 4 so there is considerable stuff to carry although we will furnish our flat in dubai from there.


You need to google removalists (such as Allied Pickfords, Crown etc), and get lots to come and give you a quote.

I hope that the company is giving you a substantial housing and schooling allowance, especially if they are not paying for relocation.
They will also need to provide your husband with health insurance as of `july 1st.

Feel free to run figures by us, and well be as honest as we can.
Not paying relocation fees in MHO isnt a great start.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For removals from the UK, I recommend that you use GB Liners (google for their website). They provide an exellent door to door service.

There has been a change in plans regarding employers providing medical insurance. This was only announced a few days ago. With effect from early 2009, employers must ensure that employees have access to medical cover. Full details to be anounced.

-


----------

